# Garthland House Chapel, Scotland Oct 2015



## mookster (Oct 26, 2015)

Recently I went further north than I ever have before, on an explore/fun times roadtrip to Scotland and the far north of England. Whilst it wasn't the most fruitful in terms of epic explores it was great to be out in some truly beautiful areas of the country seeing some new stuff.

Garthland House Chapel was once part of a large estate turned nursing home, which now sits in a semi-demolished and perilous state. Luckily the chapel is still relatively intact and very pretty, but the rest of the place is really nothing more than a dangerous ruin with water pouring through it from the day's rain so we focused our efforts on the chapel itself.



































































Thanks to Baron for the heads up on this one 

Thanks for looking ​


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2015)

That's a really lovely building. Cheers Mookster.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 26, 2015)

Lovely level of peelage there Sir! 
Great set, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Oct 26, 2015)

Proper Job Mook, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice one. That front section looks very imposing what with the curved rood


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 28, 2015)

That's proper decay right there. Cool shots


----------



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2015)

Fantastic stuff again Mookster...


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Did you enjoy Lochwinnoch?  There is an derelict factory in a place not too far from Garthland, maybe you went there as well?


----------

